
The Open Handbook of Formal Epistemology - Schiphol
https://philpapers.org/rec/PETTOH-2
======
Schiphol
This is an open-access handbook on formal models in epistemology, edited and
written by leading figures in the field. I thought it might be of interest to
some of the more theoretically inclined HNers.

This is a direct link to the pdf (it can be found on the main page, but it's
somewhat hard to spot):
[https://philpapers.org/go.pl?id=PETTOH-2&u=https%3A%2F%2Fphi...](https://philpapers.org/go.pl?id=PETTOH-2&u=https%3A%2F%2Fphilpapers.org%2Farchive%2FPETTOH-2.pdf)

------
mikece
Have there been any good epistemological studies on the impact of instant
messaging and social media? I keep thinking of the book “Amusing Ourselves to
Death” and wondering what the authors would have thought of smart phones and
micro-burst communication tools like SMS, Twitter, and FB. Clearly it
emphasizes the importance of the Sound Bite over fully exploring and
developing ideas but I’m hopeful that the medium of podcasting, especially
long-form interview podcasts like the Joe Rogan Show, could start to swing
things back the other way.

~~~
Schiphol
I can recommend Misinformation Age: How False Beliefs Spread, by Cailin
O'Connor and James Owen Weatherall. O'Connor precisely specializes in
applications of formal models, game-theoretic typically, to problems of social
epistemology.

